# GMC sierra 2500HD



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone drive or have driven the 04ish GMC sierra 2500HD with the 8.1 engine?? What are you thoughts about it if you have driven it or have owned one. and im not talking just for beach driving but mostly talking about for everyday driving plus for some work and some play with maybe a slide-in camper in the future


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

They are definitely a big, bad, piggy. But unless you have a 10,000 gallon gas tank in your back yard you might wan't to consider sticking with the 6 liter. My neighbor got one and its good for dragging trailers and boats around,especially as a short bed. I,ve got 2500 HD longs with the 6 liter. Got plenty of power and with OEM tires does pretty well on mileage. The 8.1 is hard on your wallet.


----------



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

That what i have heard, I found one with the 8.1 and i really wish it was either the 6 or diesel. Im going to test drive but i think that is it.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Had an 01 2500 HD 6.0. Awesome truck, best I ever owned. Factory tires were small and traction sucked, and 16 mpg empty was as good as it got. The HD has an awesome frame, same as a cab and chassis model made for commercial use. Brakes are superior to any thing else I have ever towed with. Drives, pulls, and rode great, loaded or empty. Do your research, crawl under all the other trucks, and drive them all. You will buy nothing other. JMO!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

My brother has one with the 6 liter and pulls a 22' Sisu (deep keel downeast style boat). You don't even know its there. My neighbor bought one w/ 6 liter in 4x4 and sold it two months later because the fuel cost was killing him. I have 04 F150 4x4 that I really like, but every time I looked at his 2500hd I was green with envy. Sure glad he got rid of it.


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

I will respond to your comment about a possible truck camper. I have a 99 F-350, crew-cab, 7.3., 8' bed, with 207K miles. I have had a 10'9" Lance and now have a lighter 11' Coachman truck camper. Generally speaking, if you have kids, than you will want at least a mid-size t/c; IMHO the 2500 is too small. Truck campers are heavy. You fill them with all of your stuff; plus a tank of water. Maybe you have a front rack with stuff. Maybe you will want to add a rear rack to hold stuff. You need to buy attachments to hold the camper on the truck. A rubber mat should be on the floor of the bed. Everything you carry adds weight. For certain; when you get out on the beach; anything that can be kept on the outside of the vehicle will allow you more room on the inside. Do people carry t/c's on 2500's? YEP! All of the time. Will you ever carry your t/c anywhere else besides the several hour trip to the beach? Will you ever want to tow behind your camper? I am definitely not trying to keep you from buying a 2500; but here is some advice. Find out the empty weight of the truck you're interested in and figure the weight with full of fuel; people; front rack full of stuff and then add the weight of a t/c and just spend some time thinking about what you want to do. Again; this is about the ability to be able to carry a whole bunch of weight. A 3500 will carry more weight. Another idea is to visit a truck camper forum and see what they are saying. Hope this helps. pelican man  Lancaster, PA.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 99 F250 with a 7.3 diesel with 220,000 and runs like new,,,, I have a 10' slide in camper large front rack and a 4'x7' back porch on the camper ,,,, 1 word of advice get air bags and you can carry anything up to 5,000 lb.s in the bed and when ya unload itr just let out the air and the ride is still smooth.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah what they said about truck campers. I wish I could get rid of mine.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I drive a 2500 HD Chev Suburbon with the 8.1 with 4.10 gears, I really like it,
the power will suprise you and it drives like a sports car. About 12 in town and 16 on the road.


----------



## InTheSurf (Feb 23, 2010)

Great gas truck, with a good rear-end ratio with the 410 as mentioned above. Only problem she drinks some gas. As far as far as gas trucks there is a whole lotta untapped power that u can add on if your plannin on hauling stuff, or just want some extra horses.


----------

